# [risolto parzialmente]  xfce4 e logout

## effeuno

Alla chiusura della sessione startx con il comando logout mi rimane tutto bloccato..... solo schermo blu e freccina del mouse.

Non riesco a passare ad un altra sessione con i classici CTRL+Alt+F1.....F2

Devo per forza spegnere tutto.

Grazie per qualche idea in merito.Last edited by effeuno on Thu Oct 04, 2007 1:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## HoX

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Alla chiusura della sessione startx con il comando logout mi rimane tutto bloccato..... solo schermo blu e freccina del mouse.
> 
> Non riesco a passare ad un altra sessione con i classici CTRL+Alt+F1.....F2
> 
> Devo per forza spegnere tutto.
> ...

 

CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE funziona?

Prova a dare un'occhiata ai log di X e se non capisci posta le anomalie qui!

----------

## effeuno

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE funziona?
> 
> Prova a dare un'occhiata ai log di X e se non capisci posta le anomalie qui!

 

No niente tutto bloccato.

I file di log di X sono........

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

----------

## effeuno

Ho cancellato il file .xinitrc.

Al comando startx entro con twm.

Anche in questo caso CTRL+ALT+Backspace manda tutto in crash.

E' un problema di Xorg?????

Qualche idea in merito?????

Grazie.

----------

## HoX

a sto punto penso proprio che sia un errore di X.org

cmq onestamente non so esattamente quale devi guardare devi vari /var/tmp/Xorg*log*

tu guardali tutti e cerca quello con un errore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## effeuno

Purtroppo nei files di log di Xorg non ci sono errori apparenti.

Niente di strano.

In ogni caso, grazie....Vedro' cosa posso fare

Ciao

----------

## HoX

Se durante la sessione di X fai CTRL+ALT+F* si inclicca o funziona senza problemi?

Hai problemi poi a tornare su X?

----------

## randomaze

 *Anema wrote:*   

> a sto punto penso proprio che sia un errore di X.org

 

Tipicamente del driver usato.

effeuno: Che scheda grafica hai? Che driver stai usando? Da quanto tempo succede?

----------

## effeuno

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tipicamente del driver usato.
> 
> effeuno: Che scheda grafica hai? Che driver stai usando? Da quanto tempo succede?

 

lspci >>>

....

01.:00:0 VGA compatible controller : Silicon Motion SM710 LynxEM (rev a3)

file xorg.conf >>>

Driver: "siliconmotion"

Vendor name: "siliconmotion Inc"

Board Name: "SM710 LYnxEM"

BusID: "PCI:1:0:0"

Tutto funzionava bene, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento emerge -pvuND world sono cominciati i problemi.

Tra l'altro non funziona neanche più alsa (problema che vedro' in seguito....).

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Tutto funzionava bene, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento emerge -pvuND world sono cominciati i problemi.
> 
> 

 

Suppongo che l'ultimo agigornamento suppongo sia quello di xorg-server

Prova a ricompilare il driver.

----------

## effeuno

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Suppongo che l'ultimo agigornamento suppongo sia quello di xorg-server
> 
> Prova a ricompilare il driver.

 

Si xorg-server-1.3.0.0

Scusa la mia ignoranza..... ricompilare il driver intendi .....

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Scusa la mia ignoranza..... ricompilare il driver intendi .....

 

```
emerge xf86-video-siliconmotion
```

----------

## effeuno

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge xf86-video-siliconmotion
> ```
> ...

 

Fatto.

Il problema e' sempre lo stesso. Appena logout tuuto in crash, rimane lo sfondo di xfce, freccina del mouse e tutto bloccato

----------

## HoX

I casi sono 2 secondo me:

1. hai aggiornato anche il kernel? l'incompatibilita' potrebbe derivare anche da quello (tipo per tornare al framebuffer)

2. ci sono dei problemi tra la tua scheda video e xorg 1.3.0... prova a riemergerlo 

```
emerge -1uavD xorg-server
```

 oppure a fare un downgrade alla versione precedente 

```
emerge -1uavD =xorg-server-1.2.0-r3
```

----------

## effeuno

 *Anema wrote:*   

> I casi sono 2 secondo me:
> 
> 1. hai aggiornato anche il kernel? l'incompatibilita' potrebbe derivare anche da quello (tipo per tornare al framebuffer)
> 
> 2. ci sono dei problemi tra la tua scheda video e xorg 1.3.0... prova a riemergerlo 
> ...

 

Tombola!!!!! il downgrade alla versione 1.2.0-r3 con la successiva compilazione del driver (emerge xf86-video-siliconmotion) ha funzionato.

Mitico Anema e grazie anche a Randomaze !!!!!!

Sorge adesso un problema: quando aggiorno world devo fare attenzione a non aggiornare xorg.... o vedete altre soluzioni più praticabili????Last edited by effeuno on Sat Sep 15, 2007 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HoX

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Grazie per il tuo interessamento.

 

Siamo qui per questo... no? facci sapere se ci sono novita'

----------

## effeuno

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *effeuno wrote:*   Grazie per il tuo interessamento. 
> 
> Siamo qui per questo... no? facci sapere se ci sono novita'

 

Grazie ancora....

 La cosa che mi fa in.......are e' che tutto funzionava veramente in modo ok.

Pazienza......sbaglaindo si impara   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mi faro' ancora vivo.

Ciao

----------

